# Poor Man's Ram Air Update



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Well,
My GTO was originally a 350HP standard GTO 400.
When I got it, it had the updated RA cam, header manifolds, heads, etc.
It had a nice, stock appearance for car shows.










The AC bracket cracked, and 50 pounds or so of not working parts did not need to be there.

I also wanted the engine to breath better than the snorkel air cleaner set up.

A very inexpensive (compared to KandN) open element top and filter were added. The 3 inch filter fit fine.










But I was determined I needed some functional Ram Air.
I did not want to spend about 1000$ on a 69 correct appearance kit, and also felt being foamed off to the two little scoops was not really all that great for unrestricted breathing. 

I modded a pair of standard scoops to open on the back and got a 68 repo hood pan for under 100$.

I now had functioning hood scoops and a nicely breathing system.










that was supposed to be a done deal.
But, I could not outgrow my child like fascination with not just functioing hood scoops, but being able to open and close them with a cable.

I was able to pick up a complete flapper assemble with doors, etc. for 125$.

There is just no way to make it work without the real ram air scoops though.

Ouch. 169$. And they feel so light and flimsy compared to the metal ones.

I got a used ram air cable bracket with metalic ram air sticker for 18$,
the lower cable/knob for 20, and the upper cable for 16.

I had to go to a 2 inch filter instead of 3. Or you could just use a smaller diameter air cleaner.




oh yeah,
and I had to put in an 8 track while I was at it.










I still need to dress the wiring a little better and paint the improvised brackets, but it works.



















So, I spent about 350$ just so I could pull a knob or push it and open and close flaps to the hood scoops. Over all, my project cost half as much delivered and the real ram air complete kit delivered.

What started out as a reasonable priced little venture to get some function out of the hood scoops, as these things often do, became a venture of much more costly proportions. Probably next year I will decide to buy the kit and re do it!

So, here is the deal-
if you are positive you can be happy with just open scoops and a hood pan, go for it.

if you think you might want more than that, just get the whole kit!

Overall, this went from a nice stock appearing GTO, to a monstrosity that evokes an impression of some 1980s high school kid's car- with haphazzard mods and appearance changes done just because that's the way they like it, and that's what works, or is cost effective, etc. And that's exactly the intention and why its so fun for me. No car show looks or factory correct intentions here- just going for that old school "bad ass" look.

A pair of lift discs under the rear coil springs, and some bigger rear tires and some chrome splitter exhaust tips will finish it off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ramairthree said:


> Well,
> My GTO was originally a 350HP standard GTO 400.
> When I got it, it had the updated RA cam, header manifolds, heads, etc.
> It had a nice, stock appearance for car shows.
> ...


I added the Budzter spacers, gave me a 1-1/2 lift in the rear. I got the 70's look I was after.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Poor Man's Update-

I was not happy with my glovebox performance.
It did not hold stuff like I remember when I was a kid.
It would open, and when you sat something on it it would just open more and drop it.
Although it had the way cool remote trunk release, it did not have the glove box light either.

Well, then I realized there used to be cables for the glove box.
And found a source for the lights.
But, its about 20 bucks delivered each.

You already saw the 5$ came with a toy car diecast silver and black judge badge I used instead of a 100$ reproduction.










I bought 2 feet of 1/16 inch cable for 50cents. Then I used a few pennies each of electrical connectors.

I also put in a 3.69$ light. You have to turn it on and off instead of it being automatic. I plan on doing something similar under the hood and for the trunk.

I know it should have a shake and a huge order of fries and a cheeseburger, or at least some drive through popcorn, raisinettes, etc. but the bottle of gatorade had good heft to demonstrate.










I am also going for period authentic steering wheel rap,
here is the total package so far.


----------

